# Way To Christen My New Bands!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day everyone thought I'd share this today. Shot a pigeon this morning with my new .6 sumeike bands. I received the bands yesterday and made up a set last night. As I was on my way out this morning to ring the spinner a few times a pigeon on the line caught my attention. Drew back, aimed and fired. The pigeon fell to the ground stone dead. Headshot, 20/15 .6 sumeike and 8mm steel. This steel is moving quicker than I have ever got it moving with some chronograph tests today proving on average 324fps. Around 17m distance.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Some.good shooting and seem a good band trying out th .7 at the moment 22 12 tapers

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Some.good shooting and seem a good band trying out th .7 at the moment 22 12 tapers
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Yeah nice shooting 8mm with the 22/12 taper?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

A shoot both ,,8 and ,9.5s works well 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> A shoot both ,,8 and ,9.5s works well
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Yeah nice! I will definitely be buying this stuff again its great!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Was getn no wer near 100 shots till a got band jig shots have double took this with it and 9.5








Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Was getn no wer near 100 shots till a got band jig shots have double took this with it and 9.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah nice and that is a strong taper I only ever do a taper of 5 like 23/18 20/15 15/10 etc. I get around 300ish shots usually but with this sumeike .6 I've got around 100 and need to replace however I was stretching it to max so I will dial it back to 80ish %.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > Was getn no wer near 100 shots till a got band jig shots have double took this with it and 9.5
> ...


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

So a test with about 85% elongation provided me with only 180 shots before nearly tearing. Maybe 20 more if I was lucky. I think once this stuff runs out I might get a .7 because it will most likely last a little longer. However 180 shots is a fair few and will provide a few days fun before a band change.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > bingo said:
> ...


About 72cm or 28.5 inches


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting! I love that elastic. Maybe your slightly over powered as to why your getting low shot count, I’ve had the same set of those blue sumeiki .6 on a frame for 2 months now and have well over 800 shots on them.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Island made said:


> Nice shooting! I love that elastic. Maybe your slightly over powered as to why your getting low shot count, I've had the same set of those blue sumeiki .6 on a frame for 2 months now and have well over 800 shots on them.


Hmmm okay what tapers ammo etc? I could try a 18/12mm taper for the 8mm steels ?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

robbo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > bingo said:
> ...


About 32ish inch but a still cut 7 ish inch

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice shooting .

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

bingo said:


> Some.good shooting and seem a good band trying out th .7 at the moment 22 12 tapers
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


I'm also shooting Sumeike .7 cut 22/12 with 3/8" steel. I'm getting about 300-350 shots on a set. I am cuffing them at the pouch after tying. I'm shooting at about 450%. I like it a lot so far.

Charles


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bellman said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > Some.good shooting and seem a good band trying out th .7 at the moment 22 12 tapers
> ...


I might try a 18/12mm taper with the 8mm steel and .6 sumeike to try get around 250-300ish shots hopefully. Spoke to Chris Graffin better known as 'Catapult Carnage' and he said if he had to make a guess he'd guess he gets around 200ish shots on each set. He uses GZK .62 and .66 I believe.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shot!


Thanks mate


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice Shooting!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Island made said:


> Nice shooting! I love that elastic. Maybe your slightly over powered as to why your getting low shot count, I've had the same set of those blue sumeiki .6 on a frame for 2 months now and have well over 800 shots on them.


Me too... I get a lot out of a Sumeike bandset. I shoot the 0.5 and 0.6 as well as the White and the Orange Sumeike. They are all long lasting enough for me to lose track of when I banded something up....


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

msturm said:


> Nice Shooting!


Cheers mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! I love that elastic. Maybe your slightly over powered as to why your getting low shot count, I've had the same set of those blue sumeiki .6 on a frame for 2 months now and have well over 800 shots on them.
> ...


Hmm okay does it still provide a lot of power as I want a hunting set that lasts a while. I might try a 18/12 bandset with the .6 and 8mm steel and see the band life.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> good shooting


Thanks mate


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

AUSSIE4 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


Only if you want to get more longevity... If you want the power and dont mind shorter usage span for super zippiness that's okay too! To each his own 

Good shooting too btw!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > urbanshooter said:
> ...


I know Chris had a video that got taken down of him shooting 2 rabbits with 8mm steel 18/12 taper. So I could try the taper and I'll know if it has the same power as the 20/15 then I will keep it. Thank you mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I just realised I wrote that the pigeon was on the line :slap: I am so used to saying that when I look up and see something on the line. The pigeon was actually on a chair around 17m. I don't shoot anything off the line, way too sketchy for me.


----------

